# 18 silverado upgrade suggestions, subs already insalled



## Mchevy2k18 (Jun 16, 2020)

I am trying to put together a system for my 2018 crew cab silverado. I would like to upgrade all speaks and add subs under rear seat. 
I dont know much about what us required I'm not looking to go crazy expensive but I do want to do it right the first time. 

So far all I have purchased was a dual 12" sub box from subthumbs was planning on the Excelon KFC-XW1200F as subs. I dont want to start buying things I will not need. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mchevy2k18 (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a Non Bose with 8in screen

Any opition on the 12.1 vertical screen on the market ?


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

What are you willing to spend? How much work are you wanting to do? Are you wanting to amplify your speakers as well? Any interest in running active?

2 12s under the rear seat will definitely add some bump. Think you have some 2.75s in the dash corners, 6x9s in the doors. Not sure if you have tweeters in the pillars. I have a 2010 Silverado, and they're pretty different.

Personally I looked at those "tesla" style phoenix radios and I couldn't go with it. The support seems lackluster, didn't like the idea of my ac controls being on the screen. I wedged my old alpine 9835 into my dash opening for now, I'd need to dremel out sub plastics to make it fit nice, I'll get to that eventually. Think you'll need to cut some stuff in yours to get a decent double din in there too.

Really comes down to what you want to spend and how much time to want to devote. Snap some pics and break out a budget, can help more then.


----------



## Mchevy2k18 (Jun 16, 2020)

2k give or take after all said and done. I was thinking of 2 shallow kenwood excelon XR-W12F under the rear seat. I just purchased kenwood excelon KFC-x2c 2.75 for dash. I have been looking at the helix pro for dsp and director. I want to upgrade door speakers and add an amp for them, currently have no tweeters. I'm not sure which 6.5s, amps I should be looking into. Does running dsp mean active ? I've tried researching on active and passive. I'm not sure which direction I'm going in because I dont understand if having dsp n amp for door speaks and another for subs means active.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

That's a healthy budget.

Active would be using a source signal, like your head unit/cd player/mp3 player/phone, to a DSP and then using the DSP to set crossovers, slopes, time alignment, input/output power and most importantly individual EQ for each speaker, the DSP then sends out individual signals for each speaker to the amplifier to power the speakers. With active, you have a large range of control over your sound. With passive, you'd let the physical crossover do the signal splitting between the amp and speakers, wouldn't be able individually time align or EQ.

Being active can be somewhat involved especially at first, but if you like tinkering with the sound... it's the only way to go.

I'd read around for a while before more purchases, find out exactly what you're willing to undertake. I shot from the hip initially for my van, ended up changing all that gear as I read more and more because the sound was very disappointing and now I have a big box collecting dust in the closet lol. I then "suffered" with barely above factory sound for 3 months as I read and pieces together a much more satisfying stereo. Things like damping material go a long way in quality sound too.


----------



## Mchevy2k18 (Jun 16, 2020)

Just installed kenwood excelon KFC-x2c 2.75 in the dash. Very noticable upgrade. Would recomened if your looking for some 2.75".

Sub box also has arrived from subthumnb.

Kenwood excelon XR-W12F shallow subs have be purchased and waiting for them to arrive.

Any suggestions on a mono amp for the subs? Need 1000w rms.


----------



## Mchevy2k18 (Jun 16, 2020)

Just had 2 Kenwood Excelon XR-W12F subs powered by a Kenwood KAC-9106D 2000W Monoblock amp and a LC2i installed.

subs are in a subthumb downfiring box

bass is great but now I need some voice. Any suggestions for front door speakers ? 

I was thinking about a good component set but am not sure exactly if that's what I need vs the other types. 

I'm not looking to go active but want something with quality all suggestions are appreciated.


----------

